# Blue Screen-Pen List Corrupt



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

My computer just crashed and the error was pen list corrupt,i didnt have change to read anything else.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you recently put memory in that PC?


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

No,its been in for 1 year,cant remember the name of it but its lifetime gaurentee.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is this a desktop? and how old is the PC?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have any Minidumps then post them...you will have to click on *Go Advanced* and then *Manage attachments*

You will find them at *C:\WINDOWS\Minidump*

Compress them either *Zip *or *Rar *and post them


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes its a desktop,its probably a year and a half old,corsair,thats what memory it has in.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does you PC startup or not?


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

I have found the the files,their are 8 of them,i selected them all>right clicked>add to archive so that they will become a rar file but it said acsess denied.Where do i find the go advanced>manage attachments?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you try to just copy them to your desktop and if successful then zip them.

*Go Advanced* is in your post on this site


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Ive managed to copy them to my desktop and i have it now in a rar file but i cant upload it to the sites i use-rapidshare/hotfile etc,i cant acsess the sites,anything but these,weird,as soon as i can it will be up their for you.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have them on the desktop....put them in a folder and then right click the folder and just put them in a Zip normal

Then in your post on this site click on Go Advanced....then down the page Manage Attachments


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

View attachment dump files.rar


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok....do you have Outpost Firewall??


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

yes


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Remove it and restart the PC......turn Windows firewall ON........

Have you updated the video card driver lately?

Also try this

*How To: Test Your RAM or Memory With Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool In Windows 7*

From Windows 7 Start Menu

•Click the Windows 7 Start button, type memory, and click on Windows Memory Diagnostic
•When the Windows Memory Diagnostic screen loads, click Restart now and check for problems
•You computer will restart
•The memory diagnostic will run and may take some time
•Windows will restart and report any errors to you


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

ok,i will follow your advice and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok.......


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

I removed outpost firewall,enabled windows firewall,i then did the memory test,it completed and restarted but nothing appeared when it restarted,no log or details or anything.
The other thing is,my network internet access on the taskbar,it normally took around 45 seconds to connect,now its like 3 minutes.
I also went into the device manager and my graphics card said it didnt need updating.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You could post your HijackThis log and see if anything shows up

Download *HijackThis* to your desktop

*Double* click on HJTSetup.exe on your Desktop
Click *Run* and *Install*
It will install to *Program files* by default
it will launch Hijack This
Click on *"scan system and save a logfile" *usually in notepad 
Copy and Paste the logfile in your next post
Using *Ctrl+A* to copy All and *Ctrl+C* to copy and *Ctrl+V* to paste.


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is the log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 21:12:40, on 18/03/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SurfSecret\SS2-FULL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Windows\SysWow64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;<local>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SurfSecret] C:\Program Files (x86)\SurfSecret\SS2-FULL.exe /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10128 bytes


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you checked for any newer drivers say for your Network drivers


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes,i clicked on it and it said it didnt need updating,neither did the processor or audio.Is their anything in the log wrong.When i restarted my computer after the memory test,my anti virus was turned off and i cant start it for some reason,i think im gonna have to uninstall it and re-install.
Another weird problem i have is i cant connect to rapidshare or hotfile or megupload but i can connect to any other website,got any ideas and i even turned the firewall off just incase it was blocking them.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you try this HijackThis as the newer version doesn't work to well with 64bit

http://majorgeeks.com/download3155.html just click on Download Majorgeeks

and post another log using this one....might see more


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Hers the new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:54:21, on 18/03/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SurfSecret\SS2-FULL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Windows\SysWow64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\2010\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local;<local>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SurfSecret] C:\Program Files (x86)\SurfSecret\SS2-FULL.exe /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\networkaccessmanager\bin32\nvlsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /svc (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files (x86)\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you....

as for not being able to get to those site.....could be as you changed your firewall your security set back to default

Check open Explorer click Tools at the top....Internet Options look under Privacy and Security tabs


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

I figured out why i cant acsess the sites,my ISP is blocking them for some reason,was their anything in the log?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you downloaded a lot from those sites?


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi their Megabite,was their anything in the second log which may tell you why i got the blue screen error message?Oh i found this out to do with my ISP- I contacted Sky broadband about 45 minutes ago to ask them to do a route trace to Rapidshare, they said they couldnt as using a Lynux system ( so, why cant you do a trace ?), and said they are not blocking anyone from any site.
2. loaded a rout trace and lo and behold the http port 80 ( normal website traffic is being filtered out by a project called "The Filter Project" on Easynet who sky piggyback their connection on to. Losses of connection is between 25% and 100% thats why sometimes you can connect and othertimes not.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not a log expert but nothing jump out at me.....but you can click on Report in your post and request it be moved to the Security section where log experts hang out


----------



## mountainlion (Jan 9, 2007)

I will see how my computer is over the next few days,thanks for your advice and no doubt i will speak to you again.
You can now close this.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

OK.... if it BSOD then post the Minidump files again


----------

